# OT: Nascar needs to change something quick!



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

This whole two car dance partner restrictor plate thing is getting mighty old.

I've already started to switch my viewing to other series, and this type of racing prooves I'm right to do that. They need to institute a rule change quick, don't you think?

Complete waste of my time and DVR space.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Definitely and as soon as they started racing for positions near the end it was a demolition derby, Nascar is done, they have ruled there-selves to death. 

If they want a formula for a good race It would be real easy, limit the engine displacement, weight of the car, safety regulations, and the cars must be of a production type / body style, then just race.

That was the first Nascar race I have watched this year, I wont waste the time on another.

Boosted


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess I'm missing something 

I've been an auto racing fan since I was in grade school...what other form of major auto racing even has lead changes or 20+ cars battling for the lead? Not F1, Not Indy car, Not prototypes. How is it boring when one car can't stay out front for more than a few laps?

The last F1 race was won by Vettel was he went wire to wire...that wasn't exciting :freak:

The last Rolex DP Race had 9 out of 27 cars on the lead lap. The winner started 4th. There were 8 lead changes between 6 drivers (all of whom started in the top 10).

I can't find lap charts for the Indy car race.

The outcome of last night's race was in question until the very end. Add in the chaos of the Green-White-Checker double file restarts, who knew what could happen :drunk:

NASCAR is he most competitive form of major auto racing where half the field has a realistic chance of winning...if everything falls their way. No mistakes on pit road, avoiding wrecks, making the right adjustments as the track changes, etc.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Replace the front and rear battering rams with sheet metal.

Indycar has been better than I expected this season. It is nice to see winners that are not Ganassi or Penske drivers. The rules changes for next year don't look promising. I guess Indycar has grown tired of the reliability of the current V8 and mandated the move to turbocharged V6 grenades.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not a big, long-time race fan, but I do enjoy watching a good race. I don't care for F1 racing as I find it uninteresting. I don't get to see a lot of Indy racing, but I enjoy that a lot. Always seems like there is a lot going on. They remind me of magnet cars the way they stick to the track; stock cars remind me more of T-Jets.

I can see NASCAR every week. However, I've become bored with it because only the end of the race seems to matter. If you are always bunching/resetting the field after each caution, building a lead doesn't really mean anything. When someone gets a big lead, I just yawn. The next caution will bring him back to the field and put the second place car right next to him. What sense does that make?

If all you want are exciting finishes, change every race to multiple 5-10 lap shootouts. Change the Daytona 500 to 20 10-lap races. The way it is now, most races come down to a 2 lap shootout.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. There are three simple rule changes that would make it much more interesting. One - no pit stops on yellow flags. Two - after a caution, the field retstarts exactly as it was running before the caution. If there were lapped cars between lead lap cars, that's the restart order. Three - at a restart, the leader is alone in the front row and the cars in the second row must be completely behind him at the start/finish line.

These changes would make what happens during the race matter a whole lot more.

Joe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I like your suggestions Joe!! But that would be just too easy!! LOL I'll be watching them race on dirt. pig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Definitely and as soon as they started racing for positions near the end it was a demolition derby, Nascar is done, they have ruled there-selves to death.
> 
> If they want a formula for a good race It would be real easy, limit the engine displacement, weight of the car, safety regulations, and the cars must be of a production type / body style, then just race.
> 
> ...


Good post!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What're you talking about? The racing is better than ever and the good ol' days weren't that great after all . . . didn't you get the memo?



I really dislike the GWC finishes however - all they are is a recipe for carnage and last night was more proof as half the field crashed on the final lap. Oh, and then NASCAR making up policy as they go in regards to throwing the yellow. One week they freeze the field with a yellow, the next they let them race back to the line. Whatever.

I'd like to see a one-shot 5-lap dash at the end if the race ends up going into overtime. Give them 5-laps so no one has to run thru the guy in front of them because they only have two laps to get it done. If the carnage starts, call it done based on the order at the FINISH line on the last completed lap.

NASCAR pisses me off as much as it entertains me the last two years. About ready to just go watch Aussie V8 Supercars and skip NASCAR altogether.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

V8 Super cars were on TV last night too.....good show.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

eastside johnny said:


> V8 Super cars were on TV last night too.....good show.


I heard a rumor that they are trying to get them to the new Austin Tx. facility for a race in support of F1.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

smalltime said:


> I heard a rumor that they are trying to get them to the new Austin Tx. facility for a race in support of F1.


Wow, that would be cool! 
_As long as they don't accidentally bring some of those funnel spiders over with them. EEEEEEWWWWWWWW_


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

smalltime said:


> I heard a rumor that they are trying to get them to the new Austin Tx. facility for a race in support of F1.


Yeah - confirmed:

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/v8-supercars-headed-to-texas-in-2013/

Although I am not going to sit in June Texas heat to see this . . . :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Aus-ome! :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Restrictor plate racing is boring-only lead changes are due to drafting not actual "racing" and the winning car is just the luckiest one.Now something like Darlington,Martinsville or Bristol-those are good races to watch where they drive the cars although it`s the same teams with the most money always up front.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Martinsville and Richmond are the only tracks I would go to for a NASCAR race.(and I live across town from Kansas speedway) I did go to the Brickyard for 7 years with my dad, but they found a way to screw that up too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

smalltime said:


> Martinsville and Richmond are the only tracks I would go to for a NASCAR race.(and I live across town from Kansas speedway) I did go to the Brickyard for 7 years with my dad, but they found a way to screw that up too.


 
Go to Darlington once too before NASCAR dumps that track also someday.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Screw Nascar and all Pavement Style Oval racing, instead, go to your local Fairgrounds shorttrack 1/2 mile, and watch your hometown faves gettin 'er done old school  
Support Dirttrack and Slotcar Racing !


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

How about a fourth rule change - caution laps don't count. I hate watching them extend a caution period for an extra 1-3 laps just so cars can make pit stops.

Rule change 5 - If you are going to do extra laps at the end of the race to finish under green (which would not be needed if you invoke rule 4 above), make the last run be a minimum of 10 miles not just two laps. Two laps on a 1/2 mile track doesn't allow for much action other than mayhem.

You could even allow cars to stop and take on fuel only (during the caution)if you go overtime. They can stop, take on fuel only and resume their position in line.

Joe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

whew, one could get into trouble criticizing Nascar except there are fewer defenders every year. Same criticism I have heard about watching a lot of basketball games - tune in for the last 2 minutes, that's all you need or want. With Nascar it's entertainment and airtime first.

I like technology and different approaches on display - recently the aero packages and incredible ingenuity displayed in F1, like using exhaust gas redirection to apply downforce under braking & cornering, keeping the throttle open! When there are differences sometimes somebody will break out and dominate even if they don't have the best drivers - Red Bull, Brawn F1, McLaren, Ferarri, Williams, Renault - all have taken their turn. Constant change and catching up is part of the allure.

That said, the best races I have seen this year period are 1. the F1 Canadian Grand Prix -wet/drying/wet/drying; wets, intermediate or dry tires? When to stop? Vettel uses up his tires, makes a mistake on the last lap and allows a charging Button (who made 6 pit stops!) to come through for the win. And 2. the 24 hours of Le Mans: after 23 and 2/3 hours the sole surviving Audi leaves pit out 6 seconds - !!!!!! - ahead of the 2nd place Peugot). You can't have amazing, unlikely finishes like that in an orchestrated, controlled-for-content & appearence-and-close-result series. Not that the guys in Nascar don't work hard and drive well, they aren't allowed to benefit from ability, innovation or even good luck.

The best series the whole ex-France empire has is in Grand Am, the Continental Sports Car series. All different kinds of stock-based cars, from Kias in ST to Mustangs and M3's in GS. So guess what they did? "Competition adjustments" The Camaros weren't showing well so they gave them a larger restrictor plate and a new spoiler. The M3's were strong in the twisty tracks, so they gave them a smaller restrictor plate AND a rev limiter..... not even going into weight adjustments. (Besides, they're not Chevy, so who cares, right?) So what do you know, a Camaro won handily at Road America. Not an even playing field, but at least they can't come up with indentical spec car "Prototypes" like in the top class. Yet.

I will be at the F1 race (with all the support races) in Austin. We may get a group and rent a motor home out of Austin or even Houston. I'd even camp to be there. Don't know how what sort of highlights or lowlights that will happen at a first-time venue, but I know I don't want to miss it. Been to Talladega and Daytona, know exactly what will go on and exactly what "the spectacle" will look like (unless it rains LOL), just not interested anymore.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well... I was going to stay out of this one, but I can't. Why is it that we go through this same NASCAR slam every year and it seems the same people are the ones that are going to stop watching NASCAR because it is so... (insert complaint of the day here)?
If I get fed up with watching something and quit watching... I don't complain about it because I"M NOT WATCHING!! If I didn't watch NASCAR because I quit watching last year... or the year before... or the year before... then I wouldn't know that the repave of Daytona caused a temporary condition of too much grip where the two car tandem is the fast way to run. But I do watch and I did see the two car tandem. And I will continue to watch as long as I enjoy the racing... if you don't... THEN TURN IT OFF AND WATCH SOMETHING ELSE!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummmm, what Gary/LeeRoy98 said ...


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I too agree with Leeroyboy!!!!! I remeber the 60's when a saturday afternoon got you maybe 20 minutes of racing action on " wide wide world of sports" nesteld between womens this or that. On black and white TV. Todays society is is too spoiled! and like the saying goes " those who ignore history are destined to repeat it" . Use your darn multi function remote and tune in the comedy channel after all we all need a good belly laugh. Nascar is not going to change its format to suit you unless you dump umteen " billions" of dollars into thier palms. Bill France Jr. once said " we are not a racing enterprise we a sports entertainment.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and .... Gary and I rarely see eye to eye.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hard to argue with LeeRoy98 and his rather astute observation. 

At some point it also comes down to whether or not "your" driver is winning. If your favorite driver won the race by being pushed across the line by a teammate (cough...cough) then all is well with the world of NASCAR. 

The drivers of these unwieldy beasts are pretty good at adapting and finding ways to go faster despite the field leveling strategies of the rules makers. The tandem racing is just another twist on the same theme of doing whatever it takes to go fast without breaking the rules. Since all 43 drivers have pretty much the same set of variables to contend with, it's still racing in the truest sense.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFXtoo, yep, they always have pushed the envelope, rules and racing wise, to get results. the drivers just want to win. the owners just want to win. the crews just want to win. the France family just wants to make money!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Well... I was going to stay out of this one, but I can't. Why is it that we go through this same NASCAR slam every year and it seems the same people are the ones that are going to stop watching NASCAR because it is so... (insert complaint of the day here)?
> If I get fed up with watching something and quit watching... I don't complain about it because I"M NOT WATCHING!! If I didn't watch NASCAR because I quit watching last year... or the year before... or the year before... then I wouldn't know that the repave of Daytona caused a temporary condition of too much grip where the two car tandem is the fast way to run. But I do watch and I did see the two car tandem. And I will continue to watch as long as I enjoy the racing... if you don't... THEN TURN IT OFF AND WATCH SOMETHING ELSE!!
> 
> Gary
> ...


Um,
I was thinkin' that maybe if they tweeked the rules, or the format, or somethin'like that there wouldn't be an ENTIRE BACKSTRECH GRANDSTAND EMPTY.

It keeps coming up because nascar seems to manage to shoot themselves in the foot every year.

One more time.......
I like nascar, but they are failing to put butts in the stands. I know the economy is tough, but there are way too many empty seats. Maybe, just maybe it's the racin' that's fallen off, and not just the ticket sales.

JMO


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Gary, 

Your leaving out a very important demographic...those who would like to watch "racing", but are not particularly interested in watching carefully staged and micro managed WWE in variously colored blobmobiles with coreographed outcomes.

We also reserve our right to either watch it or not watch it, AND bitch about it. 

I think the dissenters are well within the foul poles, given the title of the thread.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*yep*

+1 to Bill


Bill Hall said:


> Sorry Gary,
> 
> Your leaving out a very important demographic...those who would like to watch "racing", but are not particularly interested in watching carefully staged and micro managed WWE in variously colored blobmobiles with coreographed outcomes.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Sorry Gary,
> 
> Your leaving out a very important demographic...those who would like to watch "racing", but are not particularly interested in watching carefully staged and micro managed WWE in variously colored blobmobiles with coreographed outcomes.
> 
> ...


True Bill, you have the right to watch or not, bitch or not. But it seems to me that nothing that happens in NASCAR makes a certain group of people happy. BTW... NASCAR did not repave Daytona, it was just a necessary update of the track. The grip will go away in the next year or two and we will be back to pack racing.
I could understand the complaining if I saw any true constructive suggestions... but I usually see nothing but lets return to "back in the day". And I have a lot of old recordings of old NASCAR... and I think the racing is better.
For the F1 crowd, I don't enjoy the computerized cars with the power boost, active wing adjustments, etc. Soon they will be drone operated... who needs a driver? It's all controlled by the computer anyway?? So I very rarely watch... not bitch, which is of course my right... I just don't watch.
I do like the Rolex series (watching it now), and many other forms of racing. I guess being #1 in the US makes NASCAR a target for bitching... I'll just have to remember to ignore these posts... or try anyway :wave:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

alpink said:


> and .... Gary and I rarely see eye to eye.


Al, we probably see eye to eye more than you think... we just don't seem to be able to communicate well with each other.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL @ LeeRoy/Gary. OK, maybe. truce?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> whew, one could get into trouble criticizing Nascar except there are fewer defenders every year. Same criticism I have heard about watching a lot of basketball games - tune in for the last 2 minutes, that's all you need or want. With Nascar it's entertainment and airtime first.
> 
> I like technology and different approaches on display - recently the aero packages and incredible ingenuity displayed in F1, like using exhaust gas redirection to apply downforce under braking & cornering, keeping the throttle open! When there are differences sometimes somebody will break out and dominate even if they don't have the best drivers - Red Bull, Brawn F1, McLaren, Ferarri, Williams, Renault - all have taken their turn. Constant change and catching up is part of the allure.
> 
> ...


Jeff, Beth and I will be there also remeber we need to hook up that weekend.. Whoot!
Dave


----------



## volracer (Feb 12, 2010)

*NASCAR vs F1*

NASCAR, it is the rules vs. the good old boys. EFI? What happened; has the law of supply and demand cought up with them; the price of a 4bbl carb more than EFI? How quickly can a manufacturer's battle turn into spec racing? Here ore the Smokey Yunicks of today. If the want good racing, make the ground clearance the same height as the tire sidewalls, only race on ovals when the finish will be after dark and race on dirt. If you can fit 105,000+ around Bristol, you should be able to fit the same around a 0.5 mile dirt track (sell more tickets). Dirt, Sweat and Gears!!!

F1: racing robots? Never, the French are behind this, I am of French decent. I would love to watch the French organize a race of robots. It would be better than a Japanese obstacle course race. Of course a hour and a half race would take six hours. The techical regualtions would be a nightmare: eight, six or four opitcal sensors. Turbo or zoom lenses?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

volracer said:


> NASCAR, it is the rules vs. the good old boys. EFI? What happened; has the law of supply and demand cought up with them; the price of a 4bbl carb more than EFI? How quickly can a manufacturer's battle turn into spec racing? Here ore the Smokey Yunicks of today. If the want good racing, make the ground clearance the same height as the tire sidewalls, only race on ovals when the finish will be after dark and race on dirt. If you can fit 105,000+ around Bristol, you should be able to fit the same around a 0.5 mile dirt track (sell more tickets). Dirt, Sweat and Gears!!!
> 
> F1: racing robots? Never, the French are behind this, I am of French decent. I would love to watch the French organize a race of robots. It would be better than a Japanese obstacle course race. Of course a hour and a half race would take six hours. The techical regualtions would be a nightmare: eight, six or four opitcal sensors. Turbo or zoom lenses?



Holy crap!
This guy NAILED it.

NASCAR needs to stay in the 60's I mean THAT'S when men were men, and cars had carburators. I know.....they only got 8 miles to the gallon but hey what's a few gallons of petrol between friends. ("Petrol" is what they call it in France, and it's right at $9.00 a gallon)

I mean street cars have only had fuel injection for thirty years now, I figure we should at least wait another twenty years before we try ANYTHING new. We need to TEST this stuff first ya' know.

And as far as French style racin' goes, I'm right there with ya'.

Next thing you know, they won't allow you to spin your tires when you leave the pits, or make you turn off the engine when you refuel, or....or race for twenty four hours straight...........

The DeGaulle


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I say just build and run all future tracks with right turns only and i'm back ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad to see you back Gary! 
If it takes a thread like this to shake you outta the woodwork, then I'm all for it. :thumbsup:



AfxToo said:


> Hard to argue with LeeRoy98 and his rather astute observation.
> 
> At some point it also comes down to whether or not "your" driver is winning. If your favorite driver won the race by being pushed across the line by a teammate (cough...cough) then all is well with the world of NASCAR.


You see, I just get this darn bad peanut M&M taste in my mouth when KY Busch wins.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Glad to see you back Gary!
> You see, I just get this darn bad peanut M&M taste in my mouth when KY Busch wins.


Amen (or in the imortal word of Gus Grissom "F'n A, Bubba!")


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

alpink said:


> LOL @ LeeRoy/Gary. OK, maybe. truce?


Not sure we were at war, but a truce is always welcome! :thumbsup:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Sorry Gary,
> 
> Your leaving out a very important demographic...those who would like to watch "racing", but are not particularly interested in watching carefully staged and micro managed WWE in variously colored blobmobiles with coreographed outcomes.
> 
> ...


Tell the families of the Dead Drivers about the choreographed outcomes.

Larry Mann, race, Langhorne, Pa., Sept. 14, 1952
Frank Arford, qualifying, Langhorne, Pa., race, June 20, 1953
Lou Figaro, race, North Wilkesboro, N.C., Oct. 25, 1954
John McVitty, qualifying, Langhorne, Pa., April 21, 1956
Clint McHugh, qualifying, LeHi, Ark., June 9, 1956
Thomas “Cotton” Priddy, race, LeHi, Ark., June 10, 1956
Bobby Myers, race, Darlington, S.C., Sept. 2, 1957
Gwynn Staley, race, Richmond, Va., March 23, 1958
Joe Weatherly, race, Riverside, Jan. 19, 1964
Glenn “Fireball” Roberts, race, Charlotte, N.C., July 2, 1964
Jimmy Pardue, tire test, Daytona Beach, Fla., Sept. 22, 1964
Billy Wade, tire test, Daytona Beach, Fla., Jan. 5, 1965
Buren Skeen, race, Darlington, S.C., Sept. 13, 1965
Harold Kite, race, Charlotte, N.C., Oct. 17, 1965
Billy Foster, practice, Riverside, Calif., Jan. 20, 1967
Talmadge Prince, qualifying, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 19, 1970
Friday Hassler, qualifying, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 17, 1972
Larry Smith, race, Talladega, Ala., Aug. 12, 1973
Tiny Lund, race, Talladega, Ala., Aug. 17, 1975
Ricky Knotts, qualifying, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 14, 1980
Terry Schoonover, race, Atlanta, Nov. 11, 1985
Rick Baldwin, qualifying (died in 1997), Michigan, June 16, 1986
Bruce Jacobi, qualifying (died four years after crash), Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 4, 1987
Grant Adcox, race, Atlanta, Nov. 19, 1989
J.D. McDuffie, race, Watkins Glen, N.Y., Aug. 11, 1991
Clifford Allison, BGN practice, Brooklyn, Mich., Aug. 13, 1992
Neil Bonnett, practice, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 11, 1994
Rodney Orr, qualifying, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 14, 1994
John Nemechek, truck race injuries, Homestead, Fla., March 21, 1997
Adam Petty, BGN practice, Loudon, N.H., May 12, 2000
Kenny Irwin, practice, Loudon, N.H., July 7, 2000
Tony Roper, truck race, Fort Worth, Texas, Oct. 14, 2000
Dale Earnhardt, Daytona 500, Daytona Beach, Fla., Feb. 18, 2001

Rest in Peace 

Cliff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Exactly!*

Every driver knows that the odds of instant death or dismemberment increase greatly as soon as they step into a racing machine. A rule set that allows reshuffling in individual events AND at the seasons end in the intrest of the almighty dollar only cheapens their loss.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Looking for a Volunteer ...*

... to pull this puppy down on this thread.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/80/On-Off_Switch.jpg

Using dead people and emotions for spin doctoring - spinning the dead both ways, now that's a clear sign that the once "semi enlightened dialog" has now descended into pure and unadulterated silliness. This one ranks up there with the "I'm announcing I'm leaving HT" thread.

Volunteers? Please!

Click.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I'll go first....but split the difference*

Agreed "Too". I wanna be first on this particular tombstone

Typically we see phrases get cherry picked out of contex and words get turned or twisted to support a point. Usually, straight to the scene of the crash. 

Rather than getting into a rock throwing contest with Ovalhead regarding his "tombstone" post, where a quick examination reveals that 16 of the 33 were actually practicing or testing, AND the majority werent even in the era in question relative to the ACTUAL thread topic; I chose to do a little sanctimonious handwringing of my own to reinforce my point. I'm sooooo ashamed.  

With these thoughts in mind, I totally volunteer, so long as it can be a suicide mission. Instead of "A Leaving HT" thread and flouncing off into the sunset like Shirely Temple in a hoopskirt; I'll now take the longstanding sage advice of a great friend and slotcronie and get the hell off the opinion pages.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Lock this one up Mr. Moderator.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)




----------



## volracer (Feb 12, 2010)

*I'm back*

Three things NASCAR has to do.

Night racing - everybody knows it from the small local track to Bruton Smith. Dirt or pavement I does not mater. Cars race better at night. Compare last years Daytona 500, during the day the cars would not handle the track came apart. When the lights came on the cars settled down and we got some good racing.

Talledega and Daytona - The Frances have thrown restrictor plates, fixed gear ratios, coolant releif valves and spec suspensions. None of this has fixed the real problem, the tracks. The cars have evolvedpast the tracks. And no amount of technical staff can change the laws of physics or bridle the race engineers. If a bus stop chicane can slow the cars at Watkins Glenn, why can't the Frances put them in before the first and third turns of Daytona and Talladega. NASCAR has retained carbs, leaf springs, solid axles, rear wheel drive and "two door" cars to keep the costs down for race teams. But when will they realize all of the changes they have imposed on race teams have not made racing better on the the two large banked ovals.

Dirt - We need dirt races. If NASCAR continues to run large solid rear axle, rear wheel drive cars then put them on dirt. These cars came from dirt racing and running dirt roads, not some city ciruit. Indoor motocross does not run on turf or wood floors. The Chilli Bowl is a dir race not on concrete.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like Dale Sr's suggestion...
"Put the grandstands on the inside of the track and take the restrictor plates off."


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Forgot that one Rich, good one.

Remember in the drivers meeting @ Talladega............

"If you're not a race driver, stay the hell home. Don't come here and grumble about going too fast. Get the hell out of the race car if you've got feathers on your legs or butt. Put a kerosene rag around your ankles so the ants won't climb up and eat that candy ass." 
— Dale Earnhardt 


Cliff


----------

